# a\c recharge?



## mieks (Nov 10, 2004)

I bought my TT in Oct, and I only tried the A/C 3-4 times till it blew cool air to make sure it worked and it did fine, but today I got nothing but hot air. No way i am going thru a hot summer with black leather. 
Is decent local shop (one that has the right equip) ok for TT's?
I hope it isnt too expensive.
thanks for any info,
Mike


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: a\c recharge? (mieks)*

go to local store...autozone or whatever get a r134-a recharge kit. come with 2 large refill cans and a gauge to tell you whats going on. wait for other responses too...i have just done this on a previous car of mine. someone tell me if it isnt r134-a...i think i saw the recharge on the passenger side


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: a\c recharge? (ShockwaveCS)*

ran outside for you
i could be wrong 


















_Modified by ShockwaveCS at 5:12 PM 4-24-2007_


----------



## mieks (Nov 10, 2004)

Thats it! But...How do you take off that front cowl so easily? what do u use without damaging the fasteners?? Tell me before I break mine into little pieces!! lol


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (mieks)*

lol well u stick a small small device down the center....but the nthere goes the rest of it...i dont have any left but your hood holds them down very well
just pop the centers out if you dont care


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (ShockwaveCS)*

your air wont be as cold as it would with real a/c job. you cant get the air in the lines out with the recharge kits. It should be colder, but not like it should.


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

im just assuming that you cracked a line somewhere or hit something....busted something up and created a leak. maybe the cold to hot tempt created a crack. i dunno much about it but im just thinking a recharge will do the job for cheap and keep you going for the summer at least. having it looked at will tell you what you're faced with. big problem or small leak


----------



## Corrado SLC NL (May 3, 2005)

*Re: (ShockwaveCS)*

i just had mine done and took it to the dealer because they are the only ones in the area with the tools but they charged me for 2 hrs or labor


----------



## mieks (Nov 10, 2004)

I hooked up a gauge and it shows zero/green, I have some recharge floating around somewhere. I'll try that 1st. 
Thanks.


----------



## brian_216 (Oct 14, 2006)

*Re: (mieks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mieks* »_I hooked up a gauge and it shows zero/green, I have some recharge floating around somewhere. I'll try that 1st. 
Thanks.


Mike, where have you been? if you will be in town this weekend there is a VW Audi get together sunday- call me if you are interested in coming


----------



## mieks (Nov 10, 2004)

I'm suppossed to drive up to NH saturday but will have to stop in Dallas 1st. If I dont get up there take lots of pics.


----------



## mieks (Nov 10, 2004)

Shouldn't I hear the compressor "click" on?? I dont hear it.


----------



## diehlryan (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: (mieks)*

Check the fuses on top of the battery box. There are 3 of them. i think its the far left fuse you want to definitely look at.


----------



## TTschwing (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: (mieks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mieks* »_Shouldn't I hear the compressor "click" on?? I dont hear it. 

Probably won't click on if pressure is "0". There's a pressure switch too. If it all leaked out, you have a problem that a recharge probably won't fix..


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (TTschwing)*

your probably like me and have a dead compressor.


----------



## mieks (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: (diehlryan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diehlryan* »_Check the fuses on top of the battery box. There are 3 of them. i think its the far left fuse you want to definitely look at.

Oh.. I have removed my battery a few times since the AC worked... x'ing fingers that THAT is my problem!! The other reasons would really suk.
thanks guys.
Mike


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (mieks)*

lol i guess i should have just recommended my first idea that i say for almost any electrical related issue. disconnect battery hah. HOPEFULLY it works great


----------



## mieks (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: (ShockwaveCS)*

no...now im pissed... its not those fuses and trying to connect the gauge again i broke the plastic front cowl cover.















looks ike either i buy a kit and try that, if that doesnt work...then off to dealer or somewhere that can fix it.


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (mieks)*

hopefully u don't mean buying a a/c recharge kit. if you have the cans + the gauge...thats the kit already


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (mieks)*

oh yea, one thing i forgot to mention about recharging....there's usually a high end and a low end port for recharging. usually your equipment wont hook up to the high end port. the dealer usually can only do that....the low end is real close to the AC unit. this just hit me and sorry if any problems were caused.


----------



## mieks (Nov 10, 2004)

no... i had the right connection. the gauge is one from a previous kit (empty now) I have one can of r134 but just need to get the screw on connector for it. I think i can get one at pepboys,... or I will just buy the cheapest kit to try.


----------



## mieks (Nov 10, 2004)

Well, took it to a local shop and it isnt the fuses and it has plenty of r134. The clutch just isnt kicking in. 
Are there any other switches or connections that are prone to go bad? Or that I can check/clean? (easily???)



_Modified by mieks at 8:25 AM 5-3-2007_


----------



## mieks (Nov 10, 2004)

I guess it's gotta be the compressor then. freak it.


----------



## crazybill (May 6, 2007)

IF it has 'plenty' of 134 and the clutch isn't kicking in, then it isn't your compressor. The only way your compressor can affect the clutch is if it leaks all the freon out. Then the low pressure switch will prevent the clutch from engaging. 
First check for voltage at your clutch. If it's there and your clutch isn't engaging, then the clutch is the likely culprit. 
If there is no voltage at the clutch, then something else is preventing it. Like the low pressure switch or the thermostat in the A/c.
You can jumper out the low pressure switch for a short period and see if that makes the clutch kick in. If it does, then either the switch is bad or you don't have enough freon. 
It's a bad idea to just jam in more freon if it's gone. It means you have a leak. Air and moisture have probably gotten in. If you just put freon into a system that has moisture in it, it combines to make a weak hydrochloric acid that then proceeds to eat at all the other components and your problems go from a leaky seal or hose to one of catastrophic proportions. Better to have a shop find the leak, fix it, and do the job right. 
Hope this all helps. 
-Bill-



_Modified by crazybill at 10:52 AM 5/6/2007_


----------



## mieks (Nov 10, 2004)

yea thanks. i took it too a shop and they checked high and low side wich showed up normal on the guages so it has plenty of freon in it. I guess your first suggestion is what i have to try now,...
HOW do I jumper out the low pressure switch? and how long is a short period of use??
thanks again,
Mike


----------



## crazybill (May 6, 2007)

Mike:
I'm not familiar with the system on this particular car. The low pressure switch usually looks like an oil pressure switch. Pretty small with two wires, or a plug type connector. It will be somewhere along the low side of the system, usually near or on the dryer can. Just unplug it and insert a wire in the two connectors in the plug. If low pressure or a bad switch is the only thing wrong, this will allow the system to run. You will hear the clutch engage. 
You can run it like this for a few minutes. 
A technician would do this to get the system to run while he has the gauges hooked up to see if the system has enough freon to run properly. 
With the gauges hooked up and the system not running, all he can say is that there is SOME freon in it. Only with it running can he say there is enough. 
If you jumper the switch and the clutch engages, but there is no cooling in a minute or so, then stop and don't run it anymore. That means there isn't enough 134 in it to properly run, and there isn't any oil circulating to lubricate the compressor. 
-Bill-


----------



## mieks (Nov 10, 2004)

thank you very much! Hopefully i can find the switch and try this.
btw, the clutch/compressor never turned on when he had the guages connected, so i guess it is still possible it is low on freon.
-----
I found it, pass side near firewall but i can't get in there to unhook the clip. I'm ripping my hands apart trying to get to it. the wires coming out of it, are covered with black tubing. 


_Modified by mieks at 6:26 PM 5-6-2007_


----------



## crazybill (May 6, 2007)

MIke:
If it's that hard to get to, it will be even harder if you find it's the culprit and have to change it. Most of them require you to drain to system to change it. 
You might consider taking it to an A/C shop that you can trust. 
-Bill-


----------



## mieks (Nov 10, 2004)

yea,.. freak it. I ended up just chillin and grilling.


----------



## mieks (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: a\c recharge? (mieks)*

Went to dealer 10am (someone else canceled!!) 11:30 they told me the wiring harness was cut and they had to remove bumper, condenser etc. etc. to repair it with the possibility that there could be more probs with the compressor etc. so, I agreed for them to do the repair and they drove me home, 4+ hrs later they said they installed new harness and she fired up! (yea, they picked me up too)
412.00 at Audi dealer. And now the AC is: FREAKING I C E C O L D!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

